# IBC Winterpokal Team Pizzafresser?



## Coffee (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde,

seit einigen Tagen schmöker ich im alten "Winterpokal" des ibc forums.  Und da stelle ich fest, das sich inzwischen einige teams gebildet haben, verschiedener sparten. und nun habe ich mir gedacht, wieso nciht auch wir franken ;-)

quasi als kleine winter motivationshilfe   gegenseitiges anstacheln und regelmäßiges taktik besprechen bei ausfahrten und pizzaplaudern   

also, was sein muss, muss sein

*wer macht mit?*

Ich hoffe auf rege beteiligung   


grüße coffee


----------



## Frazer (12. Oktober 2004)

Tzjaaaa..... das is ja wohl quasi selbstverständlich, dass ich da mitmache   
So als kleiner Trainingsanreiz, versteht sich.

Bloss mit dem Punktesystem blick ich noch net so ganz durch, aber des check ich schon noch irgendwann   


Aber das es beim Schwimmen nur mickrige 2 Punkte gibt, obwohl doch gerade hier der ganze Körper und die Ausdauer trainiert wird, das verstehe, wer will....    


Hab auch mal schnell hochgerechnet, wenn ich meinen Trainingsplan so durchziehe wie angedacht, komm ich pro Woche auf etwa 21 Punkte ohne die sonntägliche Tour (die ja wohl von min. 6 IBClern gemacht wird    ) mitzurechnen.... is das viel?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (12. Oktober 2004)

naja ... das öffentliche zur Schau stellen von Punkten die eh keiner kontrollieren kann ..... ich mache täglich 27 Stunden Sport, habe also ca 119 Punkte täglich  ........ Was bekommt der Sieger ?

Verstehe ehrlicherweise nicht so ganz den Sinn hinter dem ganzen


----------



## Coffee (12. Oktober 2004)

ach torture,

du sollst ja auch nicht schummeln ;-) ich dachte es eher als motivation mehr gemeinsame ausfahrten im winter zu machen.


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (12. Oktober 2004)

ich bin dabei pizzafressenderweise   
Ab wann gehts los?
Blacksurf


----------



## Frazer (12. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Ab wann gehts los?
> Blacksurf




Ab dem 01.11. , so stands zumindest da


----------



## FuzzyLogic (12. Oktober 2004)

Wieviel Punkte gibt es eigentlich fuer einen Pizzamampf mit mindestens sechs registrierten IBC- Mitgliedern?


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (12. Oktober 2004)

Klasse Thema Coffee....

wer ist der fitteste Pizzafresser.
Gebt euch halt alle 1000 Punkte gegeseitig, den für mich seit ihr eh die Sportler  des Forums.

äh machts doch wie der Uli, geht auf Rennen und ihr seht wo ihr steht!!!
Nicht so ein Fake Punkteshit...
ich rauch jetzt einen 50Punkte.


----------



## Coffee (12. Oktober 2004)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Thema Coffee....
> 
> wer ist der fitteste Pizzafresser.
> Gebt euch halt alle 1000 Punkte gegeseitig, den für mich seit ihr eh die Sportler  des Forums.
> ...




ich glaub du hast nicht ganz verstanden wobei es bei dem ibc winterpokal geht. aber egal. wo ich leistungstechnisch stehe weis ich. vielen dank für den hinweis. ich bin schon rennen gefahren, da warst du noch in abrahams wurstkessel   

und nochwas, ich wiederhole mich ungern. wenn du zu einem thema ausser dummen bemerkungen nix beizutragen hast, lass es doch einfach.

schönen tag noch und zieh dir nen schönen. 


coffee


----------



## biker-wug (12. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin dabei, auch wenn ich es dieses Jahr irgendwie nie auf die Reihe gebracht hab mit euch biken zu gehen, außer einmal mit den ÜV´s in Valepp!!

Aber ich hoffe ganz stark das sich das über den Winter wieder ändert, und das ich auch mal wieder mit zum Pizzamampfen gehen kann, sonst muß ich bald den Weg in zur Pizzeria wieder im Stadtplan nachschlagen, weil ich so lang nimmer war!!!

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen:

 ICH BIN DABEI??


----------



## aprillaprill (12. Oktober 2004)

ich finde es rassistisch das ihr euch pizzafresser nennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (12. Oktober 2004)

aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde es rassistisch das ihr euch pizzafresser nennt




was ist daran rassistisch   


coffee


----------



## aprillaprill (12. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> was ist daran rassistisch
> 
> 
> coffee




naja was würdet ihr sagen wenn ich mich nigger nennen würde


----------



## Coffee (12. Oktober 2004)

du setzt also den begriff pizzafressermit nigger gleich   

ich geh jetzt radeln    und denk dabei mal drüber nach  


coffee


----------



## Mr.Chili (12. Oktober 2004)

Binn dabei


----------



## harry kroll (13. Oktober 2004)

hallo coffee,

ich mach da auch mit, nur wer zählt die punkte. wenn ich die selber zählen muß wird es ja voll streßig..... spaß beiseite. wollte sowieso mal fragen ob ihr lust habt mit mir im reichswald zu fahren. führer mache ich, aber es wäre vermehrt waldautobahn und weniger singeltrials zu fahren. aber dafür wäre die tränke "drei linden" in kalchreuth. 

bin mal gespannt was ihr dazu sagt. alti hat die tour nicht so gefallen. aber habe jetzt andere trails mit eingebaut. übrigens, wäre ca. 50 km und 3 stunden zum biken.

ciao harry


----------



## Altitude (13. Oktober 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> alti hat die tour nicht so gefallen.



Hey die 5 % Trails waren erste Sahne...nur über die restlichen 95 % Waldautobahn müssen wir noch diskutieren...aber ich geb Dir nach Wasgau ne 2. Chance und werd wieder mal mitfahren...evtl. mal nachts???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (13. Oktober 2004)

hi ihr,

also mit dabei sind

-frazer
-harry kroll
-tomac
-blacksurf
-ich

hiermit hätten wir die 5 die für die virtuellen teams angestrebt sind auch zusammen ;-))

mit dem punktezählen geht das folgendermaßen. es wird wieder einen link geben. unter dem man dann recht einfach seine sachen angeben kann und es automatisch die punkte zählt. genaues sehen wir aber erst in den nächsten tagen wenn das projekt gestartet wird.

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (13. Oktober 2004)

och hört sich doch gut an, wenn der Termin passt bin ich dabei

Vielleicht dannn mit dem Crossradl..

Blacksurf


----------



## harry kroll (13. Oktober 2004)

auch crossradl habn wolln, lechz, sabber, seufz....


----------



## Frazer (13. Oktober 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens, wäre ca. 50 km und 3 stunden zum biken.
> 
> ciao harry




Da warst aber AN scho a bissl schneller   

Bin dabei, sofern ich Zeit habe.


----------



## Coffee (13. Oktober 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hallo coffee,
> 
> ich mach da auch mit, nur wer zählt die punkte. wenn ich die selber zählen muß wird es ja voll streßig..... spaß beiseite. wollte sowieso mal fragen ob ihr lust habt mit mir im reichswald zu fahren. führer mache ich, aber es wäre vermehrt waldautobahn und weniger singeltrials zu fahren. aber dafür wäre die tränke "drei linden" in kalchreuth.
> 
> ...




klar gerne, müssen halt nur nen termin finden   

coffee


----------



## Altitude (13. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi ihr,
> 
> also mit dabei sind
> 
> ...



Spiel auch mit - wenn ich darf...


----------



## Coffee (13. Oktober 2004)

@ alti,

derzeit ist noch nciht ganz klar wieviele in einem team sein dürfen. wenn wir gesammt mehr als erlaubt sind, teilen wir uns einfach gerecht auf ;-)) das alles entscheidet sich aber die nächsten tage. du bsit also dabei ;-)


*WER NOCH...VORTRETEN*

coffee


----------



## harry kroll (13. Oktober 2004)

hey frazer, 
die 50 km in 3  stunden sind mit einkehren.

ich habe mir gedacht die ausfahrt an einen sonntag zu machen., damit jeder mit kann. muß nur mal schauen wann ich denn zeit habe. 

ciao harry


----------



## TortureKing (13. Oktober 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hey frazer,
> die 50 km in 3  stunden sind mit einkehren.
> 
> ich habe mir gedacht die ausfahrt an einen sonntag zu machen., damit jeder mit kann. muß nur mal schauen wann ich denn zeit habe.
> ...


----------



## Frazer (13. Oktober 2004)

Sonntag wär spitze, da kann ich eigentlich immer    

3 Stunden mit Einkehr?! Gefällt mir schon besser   

Von wo wird eigentlich gestartet??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (13. Oktober 2004)

Super Sonntag ist klasse..und bitte nicht zu früh
ich geniesse am weekend immer das ausschlafen..

Blacksurf
dumdidum die sich auf den Wasgau-Marathon freut


----------



## Beelzebub (13. Oktober 2004)

wenn ich kann bin ich mit von der partie.

50km, 3 std ....... also fast wie letzen sonntag nur etwas flotter


----------



## harry kroll (14. Oktober 2004)

hallo,
na, ich habe mir gedacht, das gleich am 01.11.04 zu machen. das ist ein montag, und es ist ein feiertag. dann bekommen wir gleich mal punkte für den winterpokal. 

so, nun kommen wir zum leidigen thema uhrzeit. ich dachte so um 10.00 uhr.
hoffentlich ist das euch nicht zu früh. normalerweiße hätten wir ja sowieso arbeiten müssen.

treffpunkt ist der rasthof (tankstelle) in tennenlohe. es gibt dort nur eine tankstelle, also kann man das ganz leicht finden.

ich muß aber nochmal sagen, ca. 90 % waldautobahn, und 10 % singeltrial, aber dafür bekommt ihr eine führung mit erklärung. (z.b. bedeutung des sandsteinturms, schießbahn der amis usw.) machen dort auch immer eine kleine pause. 

ciao harry


----------



## blacksurf (14. Oktober 2004)

Ansich ein guter Termin, aber da bin ich vielleicht am LAGO.  
Also ihr könnt euch auch um 7 Uhr treffen..

Blacksurf
die sich schon riesig auf den Wasgau-Marathon freut..juppieeeh!


----------



## harry kroll (14. Oktober 2004)

na,na,na 7.00 uhr wäre aber echt etwas früh. 10.00 uhr ist ja auch nur ein vorschlag.

wo fährst du denn hin am lago? mit mtb und mit renner?

ciao harry


----------



## Coffee (14. Oktober 2004)

@ harry, 

würdest du einfach einen neuenthread aufmachen ;-) denn dann sehen es alle. hier verschwindet es ja unter einer ganz anderen überschrift ;-))

den 1.11. montag finde ich ne gute idee. und 10 wär auch ok.

grüße coffee


----------



## mox (14. Oktober 2004)

Darf man bei eurem Team auch mitmachen, wenn man nicht sooo viel fährt, aber das gerne steigern möchte und deshalb mit euch mitfahren will? 

Jetzt stellt sich für mich nur die Frage: wie oft, wann und wo fahrt ihr denn, ich bin bei alter Veste und so auf jeden Fall, so oft wie möglich dabei, die letzten Male konnte ich nur nicht, weil ich noch keine Lampe hatte, das ist ja jetzt auch pase 

Also, wenn ihr mich dabei haben möchtet fahr ich gerne mit, nur sagt mir mal vorher, was da auf mich zu kommt


----------



## Coffee (15. Oktober 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man bei eurem Team auch mitmachen, wenn man nicht sooo viel fährt, aber das gerne steigern möchte und deshalb mit euch mitfahren will?
> 
> Jetzt stellt sich für mich nur die Frage: wie oft, wann und wo fahrt ihr denn, ich bin bei alter Veste und so auf jeden Fall, so oft wie möglich dabei, die letzten Male konnte ich nur nicht, weil ich noch keine Lampe hatte, das ist ja jetzt auch pase
> 
> Also, wenn ihr mich dabei haben möchtet fahr ich gerne mit, nur sagt mir mal vorher, was da auf mich zu kommt




hi,

klaro jeder ist willkommen. wir schreiben die ausfahrten immer in einen extra thread hier im forum. guck einfch mal nach dem neuen von harry.

grüße coffee


----------



## mox (15. Oktober 2004)

da hab ich schon reingeschaut und mich auch schon dafür angemeldet.
Da ich am 1.11. noch nichts vorhabe, nehme ich mir auch nichts anderes vor und komme mit, das wird sicher lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (1. November 2004)

hallöchen,

so der 1 november ist da. und die erste ausfahrt breits bestritten. da wirja insgesammt einige sind, sollten wir unsin teams aufteilen. ich melde mal das erste team mit folgenden usern:

Tomac-fan
blacksurf
harry kroll
frazer
coffee

Teamname : Pizzafresser I

der rest, sucht sich jetzt auch mitglicder (es können höchstens immer 5 im team sein) und meldet es auch selbst. infos stehen am winterpoka. oder ich sende später noch den link.

also rann an den speck *gg*


coffee


----------



## showman (1. November 2004)

Also wer ist mit im zweiten Team? Wie soll es heißen? Was ist TK, Subbmkaschber, Beelze usw.

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (1. November 2004)

Team Arschkrapfen  

nee ... kein Interesse an Punktezählerei ... da hab ich in Flensburg schon genug


----------



## FuzzyLogic (2. November 2004)

Also ich stuende fuer ein Team zur Verfuegung. Ich kann nur nicht erkennen, wo man das ueberhaupt eingeben kann (die Teamzugehoerigkeit meine ich)?


----------



## Coffee (2. November 2004)

hi,

wenn sich ein weiteres team gefunden hat, könnt ihr eine pm schreiben an:

hier infos. da bisher ja ncoh keiner beim winterpokal mitgemacht hat, können wir unsere teams heuer bunt zusammenwürfeln. das team pizzafresser I ist derzeit auf rang 1 *lach*

Infos teamwertung 


coffee


----------



## Altitude (2. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Team Arschkrapfen
> 
> nee ... kein Interesse an Punktezählerei ... da hab ich in Flensburg schon genug



Ich hab mich mal eingetragen...noch ohne Team...

Wie wärs mit 5 im Weckla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (2. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit 5 im Weckla


Darf ich mit rein?! 
Ich glaub, ich nehm den Kampf gegen den inneren Schweinehund doch mit auf...


----------



## subbnkaschber (2. November 2004)

so ein kleiner tritt in den hintern kann nicht schaden um mehr zu biken   . ok ich wäre dabei  

@tk: vergiss die points - hauptsache spass


----------



## TortureKing (2. November 2004)

subbnkaschber schrieb:
			
		

> so ein kleiner tritt in den hintern kann nicht schaden um mehr zu biken   . ok ich wäre dabei
> 
> @tk: vergiss die points - hauptsache spass



Ich fahr ja trotzdem mit Euch


----------



## ND! (2. November 2004)

also ich hätte auch interesse, in einem team mitzufahren (ansonsten muss ich den winterpokal ohne team gewinnen   ).
mit sunflower wären wir dann ja schon zu zweit aus erlangen und könnten uns gemeinsam quälen ...

Andreas


----------



## sunflower (2. November 2004)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hätte auch interesse, in einem team mitzufahren (ansonsten muss ich den winterpokal ohne team gewinnen   ).
> mit sunflower wären wir dann ja schon zu zweit aus erlangen und könnten uns gemeinsam quälen ...


Der Tobi ist doch auch noch einsam... Und da der ja in ER arbeitet... 

@ Fuzzy
Wie schaut's aus?!


----------



## Altitude (2. November 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich mit rein?!



na ja...warum nicht, jeder Gruppe braucht Ihre Quote...bist Du Dir ganz sicher, daß Du das willst....


----------



## sunflower (2. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> na ja...warum nicht, jeder Gruppe braucht Ihre Quote...bist Du Dir ganz sicher, daß Du das willst....


Lass mal überlegen... Hmm... *grübel* Ja! Sonst würd ich's nicht sagen. Aber wenn du schon so anfängst: Danke! Lieber nicht...


----------



## Altitude (2. November 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mal überlegen... Hmm... *grübel* Ja!



Cool, wir ham ne Frau im Team...


----------



## showman (2. November 2004)

Also,

schaut ja schon gar net schlecht aus. Mit im zweiten Team sind dann vorläufig:

Showman
subbnkaschber
FuzzyLogic
Altitude
???

Gruß Showman

PS. Beelze wär net schlecht weil der bei mir ums Eck wohnt, erwisch den aber net.


----------



## Altitude (2. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> PS. Beelze wär net schlecht weil der bei mir ums Eck wohnt, erwisch den aber net.



der ist zur Zeit im Rheinland - seinen wohlverdienten Urlaub geniessen - ruf Ihn am Handy an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (2. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> der ist zur Zeit im Rheinland - seinen wohlverdienten Urlaub geniessen - ruf Ihn am Handy an....



LOL ... der "*lötet*" vermutlich gerade ....


----------



## showman (2. November 2004)

Der Lötet wirklich weil des handy ist aus, aber ich als Showman leg das jetzt einfach mal so fest:  

Showman
subbnkaschber
FuzzyLogic
Altitude
Beelzebub

Wie lautet der Teamname? 5 im Weggla?? Jemand irgentwelche Einwände???

Gruß Showman


----------



## Altitude (2. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lautet der Teamname?
> 
> Gruß Showman



5 doppelte Ramazotti


----------



## showman (2. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> 5 doppelte Ramazotti


Hier gehts ums biken, net ums saufen   Also ich mach mal 5 im Weggla.

Gruß Showman


----------



## showman (2. November 2004)

Alles gemanagt. 

Jetzt heißts nur noch biken bis der Arzt kommt. Blacksurf und Coffee trainieren heimlich   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.Chili (2. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> 5 doppelte Ramazotti



JA   HIER giersabberundbettel will auch was ab


----------



## TortureKing (2. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> JA   HIER giersabberundbettel will auch was ab



Also dann mache wir auch ein Team:

Tomac
Torture
????
????
????

?


----------



## mox (2. November 2004)

also ich würde auch noch mitfahren.
Da schon zwei Teams voll sind, würde ich mich fürs dritte hergeben


----------



## Mr.Chili (2. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Also dann mache wir auch ein Team:
> 
> Tomac
> Torture
> ...



Du Dumpfbacke !!!

Binn doch scho bei den Pizzafresser`n

I wollt doch blooos an doppelten Ramazotti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (2. November 2004)

Deeees kann ja heiter werden
Der Winterpokal geht los un mei Bully verreckt  .
Etzertla muß ich jeden Tag punkte sammeln  

@Alti hab dich grad überholt  zieh dich warm an du FETT****ER


----------



## Altitude (2. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> @Alti hab dich grad überholt  zieh dich warm an du FETT****ER



Ey, berufliche sportliche Betätigung gilt net...


Tut mir leid um Deinnen Bully - hilft aufräumen???


----------



## blacksurf (2. November 2004)

lalalala war heute fleissig fürs Team Pizzafresser  
Apropos Ramazotti..wo gibt's hier einen?
Der Wein ist zuhause ausgegangen  

Blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (2. November 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> lalalala war heute fleissig fürs Team Pizzafresser
> Apropos Ramazotti..wo gibt's hier einen?
> Der Wein ist zuhause ausgegangen
> 
> Blacksurf



Geh doch zur Tankstelle in deiner Nähe


----------



## blacksurf (2. November 2004)

lol...
so dringlich ist es auch nicht


----------



## harry kroll (3. November 2004)

wenn ihr nicht alle krank seit.

ciao harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (3. November 2004)

oh weia, wir sind wahrscheinlich die region, mit den meisten teams am start   

also los, melden fürs team 3

Torture
mox
sunflower?
hawkwins?
?


udn nen namen braucht ihr noch   


coffee


----------



## FuzzyLogic (3. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> udn nen namen braucht ihr noch



Und nehmt vielleicht nicht unbedingt was, das mit Essen zu tun hat, wir kommen noch in Verruf!


----------



## Coffee (3. November 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Und nehmt vielleicht nicht unbedingt was, das mit Essen zu tun hat, wir kommen noch in Verruf!




tztz, alles werbung, wiedererkennungswert ist dn besonderst groß   


coffee


----------



## subbnkaschber (3. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Der Lötet wirklich weil des handy ist aus, aber ich als Showman leg das jetzt einfach mal so fest:
> 
> Showman
> subbnkaschber
> ...




LOL - freu  mich schon auf den Ausritt   .


----------



## Coffee (3. November 2004)

subbnkaschber schrieb:
			
		

> LOL - freu  mich schon auf den Ausritt   .




du musst aber auch alleine punkte sammeln gell   

coffee


----------



## subbnkaschber (3. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> du musst aber auch alleine punkte sammeln gell
> 
> coffee



hmm... ich bin eigentlich ein herdentier bzw. hab ich alleine im wald immer angst


----------



## Coffee (3. November 2004)

subbnkaschber schrieb:
			
		

> hmm... ich bin eigentlich ein herdentier bzw. hab ich alleine im wald immer angst




vielelicht solltest du dir dann dein avatarbildchen als gesichtsmaske ausdrucken ;-))) und beim fahren aufsetzten. hilft bestimmt    muaaahhhhhh

coffee


----------



## subbnkaschber (3. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> vielelicht solltest du dir dann dein avatarbildchen als gesichtsmaske ausdrucken ;-))) und beim fahren aufsetzten. hilft bestimmt    muaaahhhhhh
> 
> coffee



guter vorschlag ... wenns hilft mach ich das doch glatt


----------



## Mr.Chili (3. November 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Und nehmt vielleicht nicht unbedingt was, das mit Essen zu tun hat, wir kommen noch in Verruf!



und ist der Ruf erst ruiniert

lebts sich völlisch un......    

So a scheiß         

die mädels warn Fleißich

Geh mal lieber biken, Schaffen kann ich heuteabend immer noch.


----------



## ND! (3. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> also los, melden fürs team 3
> 
> Torture
> mox
> ...


also ich wär dabei. nur bin ich eher selten weiter weg von ER unterwegs (also nürnberg, fürth usw.). 
aber für ein team-treffen würd ich auch mal mit dem zug (+bike) runterkommen ...

ansonsten (und um ER) bring ich liebend gern punkte fürs team ein 
da fällt mir ein: ich muss schneller arbeiten, da kann ich noch im hellen losfahren und die 2h leuchtdauer meiner lampe strecken 

als teamname weiss ich grad nix wirklich brauchbares, aber ich denk mal drüber nach!
aber was essbares wär schon witzig. passend zu den beiden anderen teams 

also bis dann,
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (3. November 2004)

So wieder da fleisich pünktchen gesammelt. Mädels ich bin wieder bei euch  

Die ganze zeit mit dem Singel nem Rennrad hinterhergehechelt, is auf dauer nich mein ding.
Aber das Dumme Gesicht als ich im am letzten Berg überholen mußte, so wegen schwungunddrehzahlausnutz, war echt geil  

@ Coffee  wer is eigentlich unsere Nr.5 ?


----------



## blacksurf (3. November 2004)

NR5 ist FRAzER!

huhu aufwachen aus dem Winterschlaf   

Mist bei mir ging heut garnix, aber morgen wieder  

Blacksurf


----------



## showman (3. November 2004)

> Mist bei mir ging heut garnix


  


> aber morgen wieder


    Die Konkurenz     

Nächtle Showman


----------



## TortureKing (3. November 2004)

Also steht nun das Team _"Arschkrapfen"_ mit 

Torture
mox
sunflower
hawkwins
Frazer

????????

*Arsch & KRAPFEN* hat ja auch im doppelten Sinne was mit Essen zu tun


----------



## blacksurf (3. November 2004)

FRazer ist doch schon bei uns *g*
du checkst mal wieder nix  
Blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (4. November 2004)

@ tourture,

frazer ist schon bei uns ;-)

melde doch schonmal wenigstens mit den 4 kannst ja dann noch einen dazufügen. vielleicht ERIK???

grüße coffee

Brüder und schwesterd ner italienischen kost. tretet rein was das zeug hält ;-))


grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (4. November 2004)

machen wir heute am Mittag  
dudidum


----------



## ND! (4. November 2004)

also fehlt uns nun noch der/die 5.

@torture 
steht der name fest?
ich hätt noch "Blaue Zipfel" im angebot 
passt dann auch zu den winteraufahrten ...


----------



## Frazer (4. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Brüder und schwesterd ner italienischen kost. tretet rein was das zeug hält ;-))




Jawohl, Ma'am Colonel Ma'am     .... oder besser Drill-Sergeant???   

 


Heut Abend stehen wieder mal 2,5 h auf dem Programm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (4. November 2004)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> also fehlt uns nun noch der/die 5.
> 
> @torture
> steht der name fest?
> ...



Hmm ... "Saure bzw. blaue Zipfel" ... leckerschmecker ...   (der Name steht natürlich nicht fest) ...


----------



## sunflower (4. November 2004)

Mann, Jungs! Ihr bringt mich jetzt echt in Schwierigkeiten! Erst plant ihr mich raus und dann wieder rein... Ich werd aber ganz sicher nicht der beste Payback-Kunde (Punkte sammeln, gell  )... Bin erstmal für min. zwei Wochen auf Heimaturlaub und das is wohl nicht viel mit Training... Müsst ihr wissen, ob ihr mich dabei haben wollt. Ich füge mich dann schon in mein Schicksal...   Aber ich möchte dann bitte kein Arschkrapfen sein, das klingt ja wohl mal richtig blöd. Und für mich sind das eh Kreppel!!!


----------



## Mr.Chili (4. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Brüder und schwesterd ner italienischen kost. tretet rein was das zeug hält ;-))grüße coffee



na loisch
heute is Studio Tag, hab gleich mal die zeiten für die Spinningkurse verlängert . Das heist eine Std Spinning hat ab sofort 90min.



FRAZER aufwachen !!!


----------



## FuzzyLogic (4. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> hab gleich mal die zeiten für die Spinningkurse verlängert



Spinner!


----------



## Frazer (4. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Das heist eine Std Spinning hat ab sofort 90min.




Ja so is brav   

Drunter geht da bei mir übrigens eh nix    .... und wenn ich net noch arbeiten gehen müsste, dann würden da scho noch a paar mehr Punkte bei mir stehen       ... aber heut kommen nochmal so etwa 8 oder so dazu, keine Sorge    .... morgen dann 105min Spinning und am Samstag Schwimmen, dann reichts für die Woche wieder


----------



## harry kroll (4. November 2004)

sind wir nicht noch auf den 1. platz in der teamwertung? man, da sind ja die richtigen leute im team. bei mir geht heute nix. muß meine eltern besuchen, aber morgen möchte ich eine kleine runde mit dem rennrad drehen. wenn`s der
hals mitmacht.

ciao harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (4. November 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> wenn`s der
> hals mitmacht.




Trittst du mitm Hals???     

 


BTW: geht am Sonntag evtl was, so ne gemütliche Tour am Vormittag, evtl 2 Stunden vom Tiergarten durch die Klamm und zurück und wenns noch Zeit und Lust hat nen Sprung übern Moritzberg????


----------



## harry kroll (4. November 2004)

wäre gerne dabei, wollte aber mit luggi den berg raussuchen wo wir das uphillrennen machen.

ciao harry


----------



## Frazer (4. November 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> wäre gerne dabei, wollte aber mit luggi den berg raussuchen wo wir das uphillrennen machen.
> 
> ciao harry




Kann ich Dich etz nicht mal mehr mitm Moritzberg locken???


----------



## Mr.Chili (4. November 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir geht heute nix. muß meine eltern besuchen



Dann nimms Rad. A biserl was geht immer.Fahr auch mit dem Rad auf die Baustelle(Bully geht wieder)


----------



## mox (4. November 2004)

Ob ihr mich dabei haben wollt müsst ihr auch wissen,
ich werde nicht annähernd soviele Punkt schaffen, wie die ganzen anderen,
also wenn ihr einen findet, der viele Punkte zusammenbringt, könnt ihr mich auch ersetzen.

Ich mach das eigentlich nur, um öfter mit euch rumzufahren und Spaß zu haben


----------



## blacksurf (4. November 2004)

Logisch, darum gehts ja um Motivation und Spass  


Haut rein "Italofreaks"


----------



## showman (4. November 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ihr mich dabei haben wollt müsst ihr auch wissen,
> ich werde nicht annähernd soviele Punkt schaffen, wie die ganzen anderen,
> also wenn ihr einen findet, der viele Punkte zusammenbringt, könnt ihr mich auch ersetzen.
> 
> Ich mach das eigentlich nur, um öfter mit euch rumzufahren und Spaß zu haben


Ja los, ran an den Speck. Hätt auch nicht gedacht das mich des dermaßen motiviert  Jetzt wird gebiked bis zum  :kotz:  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.Chili (4. November 2004)

Dööös mit der motivation is waaar.
Team Pizzafresser hat jetzt 170 Punkte 
Nach fünf Tagen!!!


un unser kleiner is auch aufgewacht


----------



## TortureKing (4. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Team Pizzafresser hat jetzt 170 Punkte



Alles Fake


----------



## showman (4. November 2004)

Hier wird net beschissen. Seid bloß froh das ich ab und zu auch was arbeiten muß sonst würd ich euch herbrennen das ihr euch  :kotz: wird   

Grüße an alle

Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (4. November 2004)

@showman

alles Propaganda!


----------



## ND! (5. November 2004)

da mit der motivation merk ich auch schhon  
ich bin jetzt schon mehr gefahren als letztes jahr im kompletten november ...
und mich hälts auch kaum noch drinnen. gut, dass schon so spät is!
aber morgen: weniger arbeiten, mehr biken   

so ... aber wir suchen immer noch jemand für das 3. team. oder hab ich was verpasst?
also ran an den speck!

@sunflower
ich bin schon davon ausgegangen dass du dabei bist. oder keine lust mehr?
die motivation kommt schon. und die punkte dann auch (es gibt ja keine mindest-quote ....)


----------



## Frazer (5. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> un unser kleiner is auch aufgewacht




Ich roll halt des Feld von hinten auf


----------



## Altitude (5. November 2004)

na ja, "5 im Weckla" räumt das Feld auch von hinten auf...

ich war gestern mal alleine unterwegs...auch schön...


----------



## Frazer (5. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ich war gestern mal alleine unterwegs...auch schön...




Ach Hase.... wenn meine Lampe komplett gewesen wäre, hätt ich Dich scho begleitet ... aber so war ich halt doch "nur" im Studio und beim Spinning...   

was isn mit So?


----------



## Altitude (5. November 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Hase.... wenn meine Lampe komplett gewesen wäre, hätt ich Dich scho begleitet ... aber so war ich halt doch "nur" im Studio und beim Spinning...
> 
> was isn mit So?



kommt drauf an, wann und ob ich heil ausm Stollen zurückkomm...


----------



## Frazer (5. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> kommt drauf an, wann und ob ich heil ausm Stollen zurückkomm...





Wozu gibts Telefon....


----------



## harry kroll (5. November 2004)

hallo leute,

also ich falle jetzt mal locker 14  tage aus, habe eine seitenstrangangina. dr. hat mir strengstens verboten sport zu machen. fühl mich auch wie  durch den fleischwolf gedreht.

ciao harry


----------



## Coffee (5. November 2004)

dann mal gute besserung. kurriere dich schön aus ;-)


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (5. November 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute,
> 
> also ich falle jetzt mal locker 14  tage aus, habe eine seitenstrangangina. dr. hat mir strengstens verboten sport zu machen. fühl mich auch wie  durch den fleischwolf gedreht.
> 
> ciao harry




gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## Frazer (5. November 2004)

joo, lass Dich mal schön pflegen, damit Du wieder für gemeinsame Runden recht schnell fit bist


----------



## TortureKing (5. November 2004)

Oh Harry ... ja schon Dich ... evtl. bekommst Du ja was zu basteln in der Zeit ?!?


----------



## Mr.Chili (9. November 2004)

Ja is den jetzt schon WINTERSCHLAF   !!!

He Leute AUFWACHEN unser erster Platz is futsch.

aaaaaaaaaaa..........der zweite auch  

Das mit der Trainingsmoral bei euch läßt schwer zu wünschen übrich  

Wenn das nich besser wird komm ich nach Nürnberch, un dan wird gekurbelt

bis zum :kotz: 

das is kein versprechen sontern eine Drohung  

PS das Harry krank is weis ich


----------



## blacksurf (9. November 2004)

hehe wir haben das als Drohung aufgefasst, wann kommst du?  
Apropos wir sind am Samstag in Schweinfurt, schau doch mal vorbei, dann würden wir schon zu dritt aus dem Team punkte sammeln  


Blacksurf


----------



## Frazer (9. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Ja is den jetzt schon WINTERSCHLAF   !!!



Schöööön wärs...... würd ja gern mehr Punkte sammeln, aber so wie ich momentan trainiere, gibts halt net mehr   

BTW: ich glaub sowieso net, dass da einige jeden Tag mindestens 5 Stunden Radln gehen.... soviel Zeit hat doch kein normaler Mensch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (9. November 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Schöööön wärs...... würd ja gern mehr Punkte sammeln, aber so wie ich momentan trainiere, gibts halt net mehr
> 
> BTW: ich glaub sowieso net, dass da einige jeden Tag mindestens 5 Stunden Radln gehen.... soviel Zeit hat doch kein normaler Mensch....



du bist halt nur normal....


----------



## Mr.Chili (9. November 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Schöööön wärs...... würd ja gern mehr Punkte sammeln, aber so wie ich momentan trainiere, gibts halt net mehr
> 
> BTW: ich glaub sowieso net, dass da einige jeden Tag mindestens 5 Stunden Radln gehen.... soviel Zeit hat doch kein normaler Mensch....




Hör auf zu jammern und geh Trainieren  

Wenn zu mir einer sagt ich binn normal dann is des ne beleidigung


----------



## Altitude (10. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Hör auf zu jammern und geh Trainieren
> 
> Wenn zu mir einer sagt ich binn normal dann is des ne beleidigung



@Tomac

Bzgl. unserer kleinen Telefondiskussion

Guckst Du bitte 
hier 

@alle Frangen
ob Pizzafresser, 5 im Weckla oder weis der Deifel... wie wärs...lasst uns die Qualitäten vom Uli testen


----------



## ND! (10. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Also steht nun das Team _"Arschkrapfen"_ mit
> 
> Torture
> mox
> ...



das mit dem dritten team hat sich jetzt irgendwie verlaufen ...
habt ihr anderen (auf der liste) noch interesse?
hat denn noch jemand interesse, als 5. mit einzusteigen?

Andreas
der heut abend wieder punkte sammelt


----------



## sunflower (10. November 2004)

@ alti
So gern ich auch ulis Qualitäten testen würde, bin leider am WE nicht da... 

@ hawkwins
Ich stelle mich heute abend auch wieder brav in den Dienst unseres nicht vorhandenen Teams...  Sowas nenn ich mal Teamgeist...


----------



## Frazer (10. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Hör auf zu jammern und geh Trainieren



Lass mich halt mal a bissl....   



			
				Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn zu mir einer sagt ich binn normal dann is des ne beleidigung




Stimmt ... du bist alles andere als normal


----------



## Frazer (10. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> @alle Frangen
> ob Pizzafresser, 5 im Weckla oder weis der Deifel... wie wärs...lasst uns die Qualitäten vom Uli testen




Ich würd ja gern, aber ich hab gestern meinen Bescheid bekommen, dass ich wohl die nächsten 3 Wochen bei sowas erstmal aussetzen und lernen darf   

Ab Anfang Dezember bin ich wieder mit dabei....


----------



## Mr.Chili (10. November 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd ja gern, aber ich hab gestern meinen Bescheid bekommen, dass ich wohl die nächsten 3 Wochen bei sowas erstmal aussetzen und lernen darf
> 
> Ab Anfang Dezember bin ich wieder mit dabei....



Wer sagt soooooooooo was. Ich kenn hier bei mir genug Ärzte die

das gegenteil sagen  . Mensch Frazer du mußt zum RICHTIGEN Doc.

und übrigens is bei uns in der nähe am 19.11 ein 24Std Spinning Marathon.

Wenn du scho net Drausen Fahren willst


----------



## TortureKing (11. November 2004)

Hmm .. ja hat sich verlaufen, das dritte Team .... ich geh dann zu den "5 im Weggla" ... die sinsd nur zu 4 im Mom und ich fahre eh meistens mit denen !

SHOWMAN trag mich mal mit ein !


----------



## Altitude (11. November 2004)

Cool...

sagt mal gilt Sex als Alternativsportart?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (11. November 2004)

Hmmm, wenn man das Alternativsporart durchgehen lassen würde, wäre ich vielleicht auch mit nem gewissen Trainingsfleiss dabei.  Muss man dann auch daten über pulskurven, verbrauchte Kalorien, dauer und so zu rVErfügung stellen?


----------



## TortureKing (11. November 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, wenn man das Alternativsporart durchgehen lassen würde, wäre ich vielleicht auch mit nem gewissen Trainingsfleiss dabei.  Muss man dann auch daten über pulskurven, verbrauchte Kalorien, dauer und so zu rVErfügung stellen?



nee .... aber bei der Dauer der Betätigung ist auch da  15 Minuten Minimum


----------



## manic (11. November 2004)

SChade drum. Das liesse sich ja locker einrichten:


----------



## Mr.Chili (11. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal gilt Sex als Alternativsportart?????



Nur wenn dein Puls ständig über 140 is    



 da hab isch doch die Showman überholt


----------



## showman (11. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> da hab isch doch die Showman überholt


 Na warte, kriegst dein Fett scho noch 
  

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (11. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> TortureKing schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann bleib ich eben ohne Team .... iss auch egal


----------



## showman (11. November 2004)

Etz jammer net rum. Wie ich dich gefragt hab wolltest net. Es werden sich doch noch ein paar für ein neues Team finden. Was ist denn damit

Gruß Showman


----------



## Frazer (11. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sagt soooooooooo was. Ich kenn hier bei mir genug Ärzte die das gegenteil sagen  . Mensch Frazer du mußt zum RICHTIGEN Doc.





Des hab ich etz mal net so ganz verstanden.....    


@Alti & manic

Sex als Alternativsportart gilt dann aber nur mit Partner und nicht mit sich selber


----------



## Altitude (11. November 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Sex als Alternativsportart gilt dann aber nur mit Partner und nicht mit sich selber



Alder, aufpassen!!!!  

So, Hillary und ich haben gerade 2,5 H lang und "dirty" hinter uns...so wie wirs wollten...18.45 daheim los...19.00 Uhr mim Mox an der Veste getroffen...gegen halb Neun die Veste-Runde abgeschlossen...und an der Kanalbrücke entschieden den Akku leerzufahren, somit bin ich noch auf nen Abstecher zum Haidenberg (Oberasbach)und zurück...gegen 20 nach 9 war ich unter der Dusche gestanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (11. November 2004)

ehhh  da wäre ich doch fast noch mit *gg* mit einer Lampe wäre das wahrscheinlich noch gut gegangen
und von Oberasbach kommt man auch ohne ne Halogenlampe heim, da tuts die Straßenfunzel 

Aber naja, ich kam auf meine 2h15min was für einen Abend richtig gut ist wie ich finde.
V.a. bin ich beeindruckt von meinen Akkus =) Die haben doch glatt 1,5h gehalten und einer ist noch nicht mal leer!

FAZIT:

Scheeeee wars


----------



## Mr.Chili (12. November 2004)

Soderle liebes Team Pizzafresser
Des mit dem Punkten die Woch war woll nix   

Harry is Krank. am 20ten is aber schluß sonns kum ich mit dem geheimrezept
vom Großvatter, da bis entweder hie oder kurriert.

Frazer  ko net oder jammert wecherm knie. Der Vatter würd sochen er zicktrum.

Coffee hockt im keller un baut singel zammer, oder hockt bei Blacksurf un schlürft an Coffee.

Blacksurf ..................na ja wenixtens aane die a bisserle Punktet.

un i depp koo mir an Wolf kurbel.

Ab Samstich is schluß mit Lustich. Binn dabei, un vergesst die Lupine nich es wird gePunktet.


----------



## blacksurf (12. November 2004)

> Ab Samstich is schluß mit Lustich. Binn dabei, un vergesst die Lupine nich es wird gePunktet.



jawohl ja MISTER CHILLI ist scho aufgeladen   


und net verkrampfen:


----------



## Altitude (12. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Harry is Krank. am 20ten is aber schluß sonns kum ich mit dem geheimrezept
> vom Großvatter, da bis entweder hie oder kurriert.



deine Geheimrezepte kannste stecken lassen...der simuliert nur...macht er öfters...



			
				Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Frazer  ko net oder jammert wecherm knie. Der Vatter würd sochen er zicktrum.



könnt ihr eigentlich "verschlissene" Teammitglieder nicht austauschen????


@Blacksurf
Erschreck mich doch net so am Morgen


----------



## blacksurf (12. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> @Blacksurf
> Erschreck mich doch net so am Morgen




na wenigstens biste jetzt wach


----------



## Altitude (12. November 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> na wenigstens biste jetzt wach



ja, doch jetzt brauch ich wieder den Seelenklemptner meines Vertrauens, aber der hat keine Termine mehr frei vor Weihnachten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (12. November 2004)

alles klar chef ;-) aber ich musste ja mein rad zusammenfrickeln damit ich wieder kräfig punkte sammeln kann   

morgen gehts los

coffee


----------



## manic (12. November 2004)

@Frazer:: Pass upp Doooo!. Ruckzuck hängt der Kiefer tiefer!


----------



## Frazer (12. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Frazer  ko net oder jammert wecherm knie. Der Vatter würd sochen er zicktrum.




Och hey, meinem Knie gehts soweit prima    ... ich hab nur in 2 Wochen noch 5 mündliche Prüfungen für mein Diplom, und da ich die schriftlichen bestanden hab, hab ich mir so überlegt, dass ich mich dann nochmal a bissl anstreng, um mir ab Anfang Dez. neue Visitenkarten drucken zu können    


Also ab Mitte Dezember bin ich mit meinem Intensiv-Training wieder dabei    ...


----------



## harry kroll (12. November 2004)

hallo leute,

so, bis montag muß ich noch antibiotika nehmen. dienstag soll ich noch ausruhen und am mittwoch werde ich mir eine leichte runde mit dem rennrad genehmigen. habe so an 52 km in 2 stunden gedacht mir durchschnittspuls unter 140.  ich hoffe nur, daß ich nicht zu früh wieder anfange. lt. dr. ist der eiderherd kpl. weg. auch ist die rötung im hals kpl. weg. habe jetzt nur noch das problem das ich total verschleimt bin, aber bis mittwoch ist na noch eine lange zeit.

ihr könnt mir glauben, ich würde lieber heute als morgen biken, habe aber schon oft den fehler gemacht zu früh anzufangen und dann zwei wochen später wieder einen rückschlag zu haben, also will ich diesmal ruhig anfangen.

ciao harry


----------



## mox (12. November 2004)

Darf ich fragen was am Samstag ist?


----------



## blacksurf (12. November 2004)

@Harry,
mach langsam nicht gleich wieder übertreiben, auch wenns juckt aber 
es wäre schade wenn du einen Rückfall bekommen würdest wir brauchen dich im Team, aber wir brauchen dich fit und gesund!
Also piano, bissle kurbeln ist ok, aber nicht gleich mit Zeitvorgabe und so..

Nur ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag!
Blacksurf

PS: war heute Spinning und wieder Punkte sammeln!


----------



## blacksurf (12. November 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich fragen was am Samstag ist?



Am Samstag ist in Schweinfurt: SSP-Meeting!

Blacksurf


----------



## Mr.Chili (12. November 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> war heute Spinning und wieder Punkte sammeln!



 brav   

Hee leute wie wärs am 19. is in Scheinfurt ein 24Std Spinningmarathon

Döös wäähren Pro nase 96 Punkte mal fünf .......almecht  

duckundweck


----------



## blacksurf (12. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ja, doch jetzt brauch ich wieder den Seelenklemptner meines Vertrauens, aber der hat keine Termine mehr frei vor Weihnachten...




@alti
so leicht lässt du dich aus der Verfassung bringen *lach*
das war erst der Anfang....


----------



## mox (12. November 2004)

24h - Spinningmarathon? heißt das da wird 24h am Stück gefahren? uiuiui

hab nochnie beim Spinning mitgemacht, das ist doch einfach nur auf den Trainingsrädern zu fahren und im Kreis zu stehen oder so 

Also im Fitnessstudio wurde mir auf den Trainingsrädern immer langweilig und nach 10min-30min hatte ich keine Lust mehr...   Ich brauch da ein Ziel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (14. November 2004)

hallo leute,

jetzt habe ich noch die ganze nacht gespeit, meine frau hat es auch dahingerafft. ich bin echt am ende. weiß echt nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll. wahrrscheinlich werde ich blacksurfs rat nehmen und doch noch ein wenig aussetzten. 

ich fühl mich so leer, ich sitzte hier vorm computer, habe super heíß geduscht, habe fliesklamotten an, un trotzdem frier ich.

tomac, was ist das für ein geheimrezept, vielleicht hilft es.

ciao harry


----------



## blacksurf (14. November 2004)

so war heute noch a bissle nach dem Crossrennen
mit dem Crossradl unterwegs..schee wars und Punkte habe ich auch gesammelt  Also mach dir keine Sorgen Harry, kurier dich gut aus!

Blacksurf


----------



## Mr.Chili (19. November 2004)

Möchte hiermit den harry wieder unter den Lebenden begrüßen  

Hoffe du bist wieder völlich Gesund, und kannst wieder richtig Sporteln.

Beim rest des Teams war die Punkte Jagd ja sehr mager die Woche.

Es ist wohl an der zeit für mehrer Tage in Nünbersch zu erscheinen und

das ganze Persönlich zu überwachen


----------



## harry kroll (19. November 2004)

hallo tomac,

ích glaube nicht, daß ich schon ganz gesund bin. habe gestern eine halbe stunde auf der rolle verbracht und hatte enorme schwierigkeiten den puls unter 140 zu halten. also wenn ich richtig gesund wäre, dann müßte ich über sowas gar nicht nachdenken, denn auf der rolle komme ich normalerweise nicht auf 140 durchschnittspuls.

aber ich habe auch ein bischen kraft gemacht, das hat mir auch gut getan.

ciao harry


----------



## blacksurf (19. November 2004)

HARRY mach langsam sonst gibt es Ärger   
vom Teamarzt *lach*


Blacksurf


----------



## harry kroll (19. November 2004)

hallo blacksurf,

wenn es aber so juckt. ich könnte am liebsten sofort rausgehen und biken bis zum umfallen.

übrigens, habe mir einen empella zurücklegen lassen, ultegra bremsen, 9 fach, xtr schaltung, mavic cosmic laufräder, race face kurbeln usw.

ciao harry


----------



## blacksurf (19. November 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hallo blacksurf,
> 
> wenn es aber so juckt. ich könnte am liebsten sofort rausgehen und biken bis zum umfallen.
> 
> ...




wow, gute Wahl! 
Ich gratuliere
Freu mich schon auf den ersten Cross-Austritt  

Blacksurf


----------



## Mr.Chili (22. November 2004)

Falls es jemanden Interesiert wir sind auf Platz 10 abgerutscht   

Das ist INAKZEPTABEL.  

Ich beantrage die einführung eines Team ausschluß verfahrens für Leute

die sich weigern gscheit zu Trainieren. 

Nur drüber Reden Taucht net.


----------



## Altitude (22. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es jemanden Interesiert wir sind auf Platz 10 abgerutscht



Freude, Freude...


@Schowman und Karsten
ich denke 1 Punkt "alternativ Sportarten" für das Waschmaschine schleppen ist schon drin...

Eigentlich wollt ich ja ne längere Runde fahren, aber der "Einzelkämpfer" der Pizzafresser sah aus wie der Tod auf Rädern...diese Augen werd ich nie vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (22. November 2004)

hallo leute,

bin am sonntag ins krankenhaus gekommen. hatte einen alegischen schock auf grund der penecilin die ich genommen habe. das war so heftig, daß der ganze körper mit roten pusteln versehen war. habe dann 100 mg cortison bekommen. wurde dann am späten mittag wieder entlassen, nur mit der folge, das es mir daheim noch schlechter ging. aufgrund des cortisons haben dann meine nieren nicht mehr ganz so mitgespielt, und war auch so, irgenwie nicht ganz da.

bin jetzt erstmal bis mittwoch krankgeschrieben, coritson muß ich bis dorthin auch nehmen, na hoffentlich machen da meinen nieren mit. und dann schauen wir mal weiter.

ciao harry


----------



## TortureKing (22. November 2004)

auweh Harry, was für eine ******* die Dir wiederfährt im Mom ..... 

Alles Gute und BITTE BITTE nehm Dir Zeit wieder mit Sport an zu fangen .... lass dem Körper die Zeit und die Ruhe wieder gesund zu werden und die Medikamente ab zu bauen .....


----------



## blacksurf (22. November 2004)

Och Harry 
Wünsche dir gute Besserung!
Und hör auf TK - lass dir Zeit - lass dich etwas von deiner Familie verwöhnen.

Liebe Grüße
Blacksurf


----------



## sunflower (22. November 2004)

Mensch Harry, was machst du denn für Sachen!  Auch von mir nochmal gute Besserung. Und natürlich auch von meiner Seite der erhobene Zeigefnger: Lass dir Zeit, wieder auf die Beine zu kommen...

LG sunny


----------



## Coffee (22. November 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute,
> 
> bin am sonntag ins krankenhaus gekommen. hatte einen alegischen schock auf grund der penecilin die ich genommen habe. das war so heftig, daß der ganze körper mit roten pusteln versehen war. habe dann 100 mg cortison bekommen. wurde dann am späten mittag wieder entlassen, nur mit der folge, das es mir daheim noch schlechter ging. aufgrund des cortisons haben dann meine nieren nicht mehr ganz so mitgespielt, und war auch so, irgenwie nicht ganz da.
> 
> ...




hallo harry, erstmal gute besserung. und zum cortison noch ein kleiner tipp:

trinksoviel du kannst, trinken, trinken trinken. am besten tee oder wasser. udn versuche zuckerhaltiges weg zu lassen, weil oft durch das corti der zuckerspiegel im blut enor steigt. solange du corti nimmst solltest du etwas für den magenschutz tun. lass dir etwas verschreiben. udn wenn du schlaflos bist, liegt das auch am cortison, dann nehm bitte auch dagegn was. es hilft hier nciht den "mann" zu spielen.

grüße coffee cortisonerfahren


----------



## Mr.Chili (22. November 2004)

Mensch Harry was machst denn du für sachen.  

Ich will hoffen du hast meine Postings der Letzten woche nicht auf dich gemünzt, denn gemeint war ein anner. Weil krank is krank un da gibts keinen
Sport.
Also erscht gesund, dann Sport,un weiter gute besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (22. November 2004)

Auch von mir gute Besserung. Und denk dran: Komm lieber spät und dafür umso heftiger.

Alles Gute vom Showman


----------



## blacksurf (22. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es jemanden Interesiert wir sind auf Platz 10 abgerutscht
> 
> Das ist INAKZEPTABEL.
> 
> ...




Oha...der Capitääään ist sauer ...
da hilft nur noch abtauchen...


----------



## harry kroll (23. November 2004)

hallo leute,

ihr seid aber nett, danke, daß baut echt auf. na mit dem cortison ist das so eine sache. erst denke ich es geht alles i.o. und dann habe ich nierenschmerzen ohne ende und dann könnt ich nur noch schlafen.

für den magen habe ich schon was bekommen.

an coffee, wann darf man den wieder leicht biken. also auf der rolle, wenn am mittwoch das cortison weg ist?

will echt nur auf der rolle fahren.

ciao harry


----------



## Coffee (23. November 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute,
> 
> ihr seid aber nett, danke, daß baut echt auf. na mit dem cortison ist das so eine sache. erst denke ich es geht alles i.o. und dann habe ich nierenschmerzen ohne ende und dann könnt ich nur noch schlafen.
> 
> ...



hallo harry,

das cortison selbst hat auf sport keinen einfluss, im gegenteil, meistist man sogar unempfindlcher mit cortidsoneinnahme. deshalb bitte besonderst langsam angehen lassen. ;-) das mit dem schlaflos kommt immer erst NACH der einahme meist. also kann das noch kommen. und hast du dich wegen magenschutz mal erkundigt? wie lange musst du das kortison noch nehmen? in wlechen dosen? evtl kannst du es sogar gleich aprupt aufhören (falls das jetzt nur ausschleichen ist) kannst mich hierzu gerne mal anrufen.

grüße coffee


----------



## traileruli (23. November 2004)

@harry, gute Besserung und laß dir Zeit!


----------



## TortureKing (23. November 2004)

alter doppelt und dreifachposter


----------



## harry kroll (23. November 2004)

hallo coffee,

die dosierung ist heute nur noch 40 mg und morgen 20  mg, dann ist schluß und ich muß nochmal zum dr.

also nix weltbewegendes, nur sonntag mit 100 mg hauf einmal hat mich doch ganz schön umgehauen.

ich wollte auf der rolle höchstens eine stunde bei 135 puls max, fahren. dürfte doch möglich sein?

ciao harry


----------



## Altitude (23. November 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte auf der rolle höchstens eine stunde bei 135 puls max, fahren. dürfte doch möglich sein?
> ciao harry



wenn ich von Deiner Frau oder Deiner Tochter höre, daß Du auf die Rolle/das Rad steigst...ist das Veilchen keine leere Versprechung mein Freund!!!!!!!!!!!!
 

Schon Dich bitte...kein Radfahren und unten liegen beim ***


----------



## harry kroll (23. November 2004)

das sagt man soleicht. habe eigentlich vorgehabt in meinen zweiwöchigen urlaub nur zu biken. bis jetzt ist da nix draus geworden. was glaubst du wie es mir geht. mir geht es echt bescheiden. ich bin sowas von unleidig, das kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen. mir ist mitlerweilen schon echt wurscht, ob ich nach dem biken noch kränker bin wie vorher, nur einmal auf dem fahrrad sitzen, das wärs.

ich kann ja nix dafür, aber ich brauch bewegung. nur spazierengehen kotzt mich total an. man ich rede doch nur von rolle fahren, mit puls. und wenn der puls zu hoch geht hör ich natülich auf. 

darum warte ich jetzt mal was coffee sagt, denn die hat ja damit am meisten ahnung.

nicht böse sein, aber mir fällt die decke auf dem kopf.


ciao harry


----------



## TortureKing (23. November 2004)

_"Deine blauen Augen, machen mich so sentimental ...... die blauen Augen" _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (23. November 2004)

@ harry,

also deine 100 mg am tag sind ja laschi gegen meine 1000 mg am tag *lachwech*

nee im ernst. laso dieses "ausschleichen" ist eigentlich fürn popo. kannste also eigentlich auch weglassen.

bezüglich sport. also wenn du schon bewegung willst, dann bitte bitte eit unter 135 puls. denn durch das kortison ist dein organismus eh auf 100, also wenn bitte nur einfach locker treten, dh. nix über 110 puls. vorallem nur einfach locker ohne anstrengung. versprich mir das. sonst muss ich dir den hintern versohlen.

das mit dem schlaflos kann wie gesagt noch kommen. wenn du dich insgesammt nciht wohl fühlst. beschreib mal näher dann kann ich dir sagen ob das vom kortison kommt.

und was ncoh wichtig ist, unabhängig vom kortison, ist deine erkältung/erkrankung wegen der du penecilin bekommen hast denn überhaupt schon 10 % weg? wenn nciht, dann absolutes fahrrad und sportverbot. dann geh halt shoppen oder sonstwas ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (23. November 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> nicht böse sein, aber mir fällt die decke auf dem kopf.
> ciao harry



das kann ich mir gut vorstellen...

pack Deine Tochter und geh mit Ihr in den Dino-Park, in den Tiergarten oder inden Playmobil-Park...dann bewgst Du Dich auch...

...ich würde mim Biken/Rolle wirklich warten bis Du wieder gesund bist...oder muß ich Dich erst an vor 5 Jahren erinnern????

Alter ich meins doch nur gut...  

P.S. Ruf mich an!!!!!!


----------



## harry kroll (23. November 2004)

nein, mußt du nicht, ich weiß zu gut was vor 5 jahren war. ihr habt ja recht, aber es ist verdammt schwer. also, dann gehe ich halt mal duschen, vielleicht hilfts. 

ciao harry

der dann bald ein monat ohne biken ausgekommen ist.


----------



## blacksurf (23. November 2004)

@Harry ...
klar ist es schwer, aber wenn du durchhälst wirds später um so schöner
Relaxen will gelernt sein - mach langsam!

gut gemeinter Rat  

Blacksurf


----------



## Mr.Chili (24. November 2004)

@Showman   ich will ja jetzt net hetzen oder lästern  

aber die Pizzafresser ham 147Punkte Vorsprung  

Eigentlich wollt ich heut nix machen  
weil mei oberschenkel sich anfühlen als wären sie mit nem Hammer bearbeitetworden  
Nachdem mei wecker scho net wollt,wollt ich dann a net (Arbeiten)  
und irgendwie hat mich die Sonnja soooooooooo anglacht da muß ich 
einfach Radfahren    
Soll ich euch was sachen : es war GEIL


----------



## Frazer (24. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> aber die Pizzafresser ham 147Punkte Vorsprung




Ich will ja net kleinkarriert oder sowas sein.... aber es sind mittlerweile 153   



			
				Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem mei wecker scho net wollt,wollt ich dann a net (Arbeiten)
> und irgendwie hat mich die Sonnja soooooooooo anglacht da muß ich
> einfach Radfahren
> Soll ich euch was sachen : es war GEIL




Na subba..... und unsereins quält sich da 1,5h auf der Rolle vor ner weissen Wand und hat net mal ne Höhensonne...


----------



## blacksurf (25. November 2004)

na endlich
Frazer wacht auf!

PS.War gestern auch ganz fleissig, kann ja net zulassen
das 5inamWeekla näher kommen


----------



## Frazer (25. November 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> na endlich
> Frazer wacht auf!





aufgewacht bin ich scho lang....


----------



## Mr.Chili (25. November 2004)

Leute haut rein wir sind auf Platz 8   

Und 7 is heut noch möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (25. November 2004)

als 5 im weckla mann schmuggel ich mich einfach mal ein  

wie siehts denn aus am samstag nachmittag ab halb2 oder am sonntag mit ner runde aus? hat jemand zeit und lust. 
ja showman. wir haben gestern schon geplaudert   also eher samstag, ich kann aber sonntag auch nomma


----------



## blacksurf (25. November 2004)

wie? was? wo?
Bitte auch für die Konnkurenz genauere Daten


----------



## Beelzebub (25. November 2004)

wir hatten uns überlegt am samstag ne runde zu fahren, wo und wann genau wissen wir noch nicht.

außerdem wollte ich wissen wer von den anderen ÜV ´s  am sonntag was vor hat


----------



## Altitude (26. November 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem wollte ich wissen wer von den anderen ÜV ´s  am sonntag was vor hat



5 Stunden "Flachlandeingangtreten" durch die Mecklenburgische Tiefebene...am Samsteg evlt. nur die kleine Runde mit 3 Stunden....alles fürs Team


...hauptsch wech von der Schwiegermudder...


----------



## TortureKing (26. November 2004)

Samstag Runde klingt nedd schlecht   

Wo ? 
Wie lange ?
Treffen in der Mitte am Boot ?

Stephan 
>>Einzelkämpfer<<


----------



## Beelzebub (26. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag Runde klingt nedd schlecht
> 
> Wo ?
> Wie lange ?
> ...




boot klingt gut. showman und ich stehen bis um 13 uhr in der arbeit und könnten beide danach hinfahren.

würd mal so halb bis viertel vor 2 vorschlagen. wohin fällt uns schon was ein. max. 3 std sag ich so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (26. November 2004)

viertel vor 2 am Bootparkplatz ..... gebongt ... ich schreib mal noch was in den Tourfred, sonst gehts hier unter ... evtl. kommen ja noch andere dazu


----------



## Altitude (27. November 2004)

So, hab grad knapp über 3 Stunden in der Mecklemburgischen Tiefebene bei drehenden Gegenwind und auf Sandboden hinter mir...

...beim Schalter hätt ich jetzt Angst um meine Ritzel...

bin ich froh, daß ich den iPod dabei hab...sonst wär das Kurbeln echt öde...

H-Bar rules


----------



## showman (27. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab grad knapp über 3 Stunden in der Mecklemburgischen Tiefebene bei drehenden Gegenwind und auf Sandboden hinter mir...


    Sehr lobenswert. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (27. November 2004)

so war im studio, hab mich weng am spinningbike gequält   
Kann ja net sein das die 5weckla näher kommen


----------

